# John Cameron and the reward of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2019)

@py3ak has previously posted on Thomas Goodwin's belief that the reward for Adam's keeping the covenant of works was not eternal heavenly life, but eternal earthly life. It seems that John Cameron was of the same opinion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2019)

N.B. I disagree with John Cameron's position, but I am posting it out of historical interest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 27, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> the reward for Adam's keeping the covenant of works was not eternal heavenly life, but eternal earthly life.


 Is this saying that some would hold that had Adam met the probationary period he would have been removed from the garden and taken to heaven?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2019)

jwithnell said:


> Is this saying that some would hold that had Adam met the probationary period he would have been removed from the garden and taken to heaven?



As I understand it, that is generally what is understood as the reward of eternal heavenly life.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2019)

The alternative view was enshrined in the Formula Consensus Helvetica.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## py3ak (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the references, Daniel. I am not well-acquainted with Cameron. From your reading, would you think that he is a Christological supralapsarian?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2019)

py3ak said:


> Thanks for the references, Daniel. I am not well-acquainted with Cameron. From your reading, would you think that he is a Christological supralapsarian?



I would not have thought so, though I may have missed it. I honestly do not recall him saying anything on the lapsarian question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2019)

Here is an extract from Meredith Kline on the covenant of works and the consummation, which may be of interest to some of you (though I would reserve judgment about some of what he says).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 30, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> @py3ak has previously posted on Thomas Goodwin's belief that the reward for Adam's keeping the covenant of works was not eternal heavenly life, but eternal earthly life. It seems that John Cameron was of the same opinion.


If Adam would not have ever sinned, we would still all be on the Covenant of Works, or would he and Eve never had children , or is it that the Final State would have indeed been Eternal Paradise on earth, and we are in a much better final state due to the fall and the Cross?


----------

